# Griffin 25mm replacement glass



## RiaanRed (1/5/16)

Hi All
Does anyone in South Africa have Griffin 25mm replacement glass?
Need some urgently. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## NYRAD (3/5/16)

Anyone ?


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

Subtank mini or zephyrus glass works as a replacement if you can't find the original griffin glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (4/5/16)

method1 said:


> Subtank mini or zephyrus glass works as a replacement if you can't find the original griffin glass.


He needs for the 25mm griffin not the 22mm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (16/5/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/griffin-25mm-vcmt-25mm-replacement-glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

Dubz said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/griffin-25mm-vcmt-25mm-replacement-glass


Thank you! Will do the order


----------

